# Fish ID help



## liquidplumber (Sep 27, 2010)

Collected from a tidal pool in Massachusetts approx. two inches long. Thanks for any info.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Although I do live in MA I have not seen those. How big a tank are they in? They might grow very big. Definably just babies my guess. Maybe some sort of striped bass or something ask a fisherman.


----------



## GreenPlanet (Oct 15, 2010)

Some kind of juvenile fish I guess.


----------

